# Soucis chargeur MacBook Pro



## Forza Alfa (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je rencontre un soucis avec mon chargeur, il marche mais par moment le petit voyant orange/vert qui indique la charge dessus s'éteint ! J'ai cependant remarqué que cela chargait encore même si le voyant était éteint! De plus après avoir regardé dans le noir j'ai remarqué que le voyant n'était pas totalement éteint mais juste très très faible!

De quoi cela peut il venir ?


Est ce normal?


Le Mac est sous garantie, dois je contacter Apple selon vous?


----------



## gmaa (22 Avril 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je rencontre un soucis avec mon chargeur, il marche mais par moment le petit voyant orange/vert qui indique la charge dessus s'éteint ! J'ai cependant remarqué que cela chargait encore même si le voyant était éteint! De plus après avoir regardé dans le noir j'ai remarqué que le voyant n'était pas totalement éteint mais juste très très faible!
> 
> De quoi cela peut il venir ?
> 
> ...



Sans hésitation!


----------



## kaos (23 Avril 2012)

direction Génius bar pour un changement d'alim ...


----------



## M2oSa (23 Avril 2012)

kaos a dit:


> direction Génius bar pour un changement d'alim ...



Yes


----------



## Forza Alfa (23 Avril 2012)

je viens de le faire UPS doit passer pour me changer ce chargeur! Mais c'est bizarre car là plus de soucis c'est intermittent j'aimerai quand même savoir de quoi cela vient!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------

Bon un soucis (lié?) mon MBp est chargé à 98% et ne va pas au dela:mouais::mouais::mouais: et quand je clique sur le niveau de batterie il me met batterie chargée et non en charge!

Lié selon vous?


----------



## Forza Alfa (24 Avril 2012)

Bon j'ai reçu mon new chargeur mais l'ancien remarche 

j'ai presque envie de le garder et de me faire prendre 50 euros ça fait toujours moins cher que d'en acheter un autre sur le store!:mouais:

J'espére que cela ne venait pas du mac lui même


----------



## kaos (25 Avril 2012)

garde les deux / un a la maison et un pour bouger / en cas de pépins .... t'es pas pris de court


----------



## lulustucru (6 Mai 2012)

J'ai également un problème avec mon chargeur... Le mien ne charge plus du tout depuis cet après-midi, ça fait déjà plusieurs mois qu'il y a un faux contact, mais n'étant plus sous garantie j'attendais avant d'en racheter un... Je crois bien que le moment est venu ! Je vais passer au service informatique de ma fac pour tester avec un chargeur qui marche.. pour etre sur ! Ils ont déjà sauvé mon macbook il y a trois mois, j'ai failli perdre toutes mes données (et tout ça gratuitement) 
J'ai vraiment pas envie de mettre 80&#8364; dans un chargeur.... snif snif


----------



## kaos (6 Mai 2012)

80 euros pour un ordinateur qui coute plus de 1000 euros , c'est pas grand chose ...

J'ai acheté un chargeur compatible sur Amazon à 29 euros port compris je crois .


----------



## SteamEdge (6 Mai 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je rencontre un soucis avec mon chargeur, il marche mais par moment le petit voyant orange/vert qui indique la charge dessus s'éteint ! J'ai cependant remarqué que cela chargait encore même si le voyant était éteint! De plus après avoir regardé dans le noir j'ai remarqué que le voyant n'était pas totalement éteint mais juste très très faible!
> 
> De quoi cela peut il venir ?
> 
> ...



C'est bizard j'ai eu le même problème que toi récemment, mais sur mon MacBook Air. Mais comme il continuait à rechargé je l'ai gardé et j'en ai acheté un deuxième . Comme sa j'en ai un pour Rouen, chez mes parents, et un au Havre, mon lieu d'étude. Et je ne le trimbale plus toutes les semaines : donc moins d'usure.


----------



## Forza Alfa (7 Mai 2012)

Bon des news! 

Chargeur neuf mais le soucis est réapparu ça vient donc de l'ordi... 

J'ai appelé Apple et je dois le porter à 80km de chez moi au centre le plus proche, cela pourrait venir de la batterie ou du connecteur de chargement  car c'est aléatoire (en ce moment ça marche) et souvent l'ordi est chargé à 96 ou 98% est il me mets charge terminée:mouais:

Dégouté là!


----------



## edd72 (7 Mai 2012)

Perso, il n'y a pas d'APR près de chez moi. Quand j'ai eu un soucis avec mon MBP, Apple m'a demandé si je pouvais amener ma machine chez un APR (90km). J'ai répondu que non. Ils n'ont pas insisté et m'ont envoyé un transporteur (avec le carton tout fait pour le MBP, etc.) à leurs frais...


----------



## Forza Alfa (9 Mai 2012)

Chanceux car moi ils n'ont rien voulu savoir vu que je n'ai pas l'apple care (je compte le prendre mais plus tard) Je vais l'amener la semaine prochaine (un peu dégouté cependant...)


----------



## edd72 (9 Mai 2012)

Il est vrai que j'avais un AC, ça doit faire la différence.


----------



## kaos (9 Mai 2012)

L'applecare est un tres bon investissement au prix ou sont nos machines ... même si on à pas de soucis , c'est pas perdu et une machine sous apple care se revends facilement .


----------



## angelusflm (11 Mai 2012)

Mon mac date de 2010 et j'ai le même soucis que vous la lumière n'est pas toujours allumer mais ça charge toujours ^^


----------



## Forza Alfa (15 Mai 2012)

Bon il part demain chez un réparateur agréé je vous tiens au jus pour la suite! Je prendrai l'Apple care en tout cas!


----------

